# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: الگوریتم رمز  در ایجاد pass word در  install shield

## ki.hijin

سلام
کسی می دونه در ایجاد pass word (یکی از امکانات install shield) که برای نصب برنامه از کاربر دریافت می شود، چه الگوریتم رمی به کار گرفته شده ؟ چه نوعی از hash function است؟ :متفکر:

----------

